# For those who are maybe less than happy with the touch keyboard on the iPad



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

For those who are maybe less than happy with the touch keyboard on the iPad and/or considering buying a wireless keyboard.

This might be something to check out 1st??

http://www.padgadget.com/2010/04/22/practice-your-typing-skills-with-taptyping/

ooops forgot the link


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Do you have a working link?


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

The link is not working for me.


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

Sorry posted before I had enough caffeine! lol

The link is there now.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Thanks Sugar


----------

